# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  دیپلمه های ریاضی درکنکورتجربی96

## politician

سلام کسایی که بادیپلم ریاضی میخوان کنکورتجربی بدن بیان برنامه هاشون مخصوصاتودرس زیست بگن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

روزی سه ساعت زیست میخونم از روی خیلی سبز 
ما نمی تونیم کتاب بخونیم نمی فهمیش چون تا حالا باهاش برخورد نداشتیم
ولی وقت از رو درس نامه میخونیم کتاب روو می فهمم

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام کسایی که بادیپلم ریاضی میخوان کنکورتجربی بدن بیان برنامه هاشون مخصوصاتودرس زیست بگن



سلام حالا من که امسال کنکور دارم اما بر اساس تجربه میگم خدمتتون اول از همه هیچ کتابی جز خیلی سبز نخونید (البته سال دوم و سوم که ویرایش شده )حتما تابستون این دو تا کتابو تمام کنید کاملا ...شانستون خوب باشه پیش حیلی سبز هم قرار ویرایش بشه امسال بیاد اما شما دوم سوم رو از خیلی سبز بخونید فهمتون نسبت به زیست میره بالا یعد هر منبع دیگه ای بخونید مشکلی نیست

----------


## politician

​نظرتون درباره فاگوزیست چیه؟

----------

